# Blending Flocks



## mandi (May 10, 2013)

I have 6 one year old hens and 5 new 4 weeks old chicks. For the moment I have the 4 week old chicks separated from the older flock. At what age should I introduce them? I have the 4 week old hens on a starter feed. At what age can they start eating the same laying pellets as my older gals? I waited 5 months before putting the older flock on laying pellets but not sure how to bring the newbies into the flock and keep their feed separate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That exact reason is why I feed grower to everyone and supplement the laying ladies with calcium. Much easier!

Usually, if all goes well with the weather and temperature outside, my chicks go out between 8-10 weeks. They spend two weeks next to my flocks' run where the older birds can see and not touch, then I free range everyone together. I put a piece of plywood against the wall of the coop with one end against the back wall and the other end covered with a space big enough for the little birds to duck under. This way they have a place to hide when the older ones get bossy. Once they outgrow the hidey hole I take the plywood out.


----------



## mandi (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I love the idea of supplementing my layers. Problem solved.  I'm in sunny Arizona so our highs are already in the 80's with lows of high 50's so my newbies are outside with a heat lamp. I let the older gals free range and they are very interested in checking out the babies. I'm going to give them another two weeks in their cozy spot under the porch and then move them out next to the coop. I'm excited to see how everyone gets along. I have some strong personalities in both flocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

